# Placing pavers over existing concrete patio



## k1080 (May 11, 2010)

Do I need to use mortar, or can I use only sand to redo my concrete patio? Also, we do have some cracks in the cement should they be repaired first?


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

You can epoxy the pavers to the perimeter of the concrete slab and use sand for the field. I've done this using 2 3/8" thick pavers for the field and 3 1/8" thick pavers for the perimeter. Your sand bed is the difference between the two thicknesses. 

I would at least use a concrete caulk to fill the cracks.


----------



## k1080 (May 11, 2010)

*Patio Pavers*

Thank you very much for your information. This will be a fall project, as it is too hot now to do it. I will post photos.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Garden,
Do they need to drill holes for drainage?
I would be afraid that the glued perimeter would hold the water in like a basin on the concrete slab.
Especially during a heavy rain.
Just curious is all. I have no experience with pavers over concrete. It would save a ton of work though.


----------



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

Never had a problem with water- heavy rain will flow over top of the pavers. The epoxy only sits on the bottom of the perimeter course. I have one install from 6-7 years ago that is still good.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, please post pics. We don't always get to see the finished product.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

GardenConcepts said:


> Never had a problem with water- heavy rain will flow over top of the pavers. The epoxy only sits on the bottom of the perimeter course. I have one install from 6-7 years ago that is still good.


 
I'd agree with this as well. Although it may not seem ideal in theory, it seems to work very well in practice. I've done quite a few installations similar to this, but with a flexible adhesive on the perimeter vs. epoxy. All have held up well to the harsch winters we commonly see here. I've even dry-laid the brick infill before w/o issue, but I always use polymeric sand.

I should state though that I only do this on new concrete bases that I have installed myself, as I'm not willing to gamble on top of existing failing concrete that I dn't have any insight on.


----------



## MajesticPaving (Aug 13, 2010)

*Majestic Interlock Paving*

If the overall quality of the concrete patio is still good, then there should be no problem using sand to fill in the middle of the paver area, polymeric sand to be exact. However, I don't have pics of your existing patio to make that judgement call for you.


----------

